# Genesis Series 3 ST60 amplifier - 2 channel amplifier



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

Genesis Series 3 ST60 amplifier - 2 channel amplifier boxed, birthsheet and instructions

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261017711462?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

